# Ubereats tips



## Enigma247 (Feb 20, 2018)

Just got ubereats here and I must say I won't being doing much of this! Driving passengers that get in car and get out on their own pays better than a trip of same distance waiting for restaurants and having to get out of my car twice. Ubereats customers never tip! Also, apparently customers can just say they didn't get their food and Uber doesn't pay me (happened twice in 6 orders so far.). 

What exactly is my motivation to not just take the food home and enjoy a nice meal. All of my deliveries have been for food valued at 4-5 times the amount I got paid.

I have seen threads with people saying why should you tip an ubereats driver? Well I can say I always tip anyone that handles my food! If you don't tip me on ubereats I wouldn't order again! Just saying.


You want clean food? Better tip!


----------



## Sophistiq8ted (Aug 12, 2018)

I've never had that happen where people say they didn't get their food, but most of the time it isn't ready. Had a long wait on 2 orders. Definitely better driving rides than food. The tablet the restaurants get is crap


----------



## Nosoupforyou (Feb 3, 2018)

Are you suggesting that you're going to mess up somebody's food just because they didn't tip you?


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

I turn on UE when I need to use the bathroom, stretch my legs, or if I'm working a Lyft streak bonus and it's slow. I have probably made 8 deliveries toral. Uber is always running a boost on deliveries around here 1.4x-1.9x because most drivers don't want to do it. I have not been given a tip on UE yet. 

I have got to the restaurant click "order not ready" the app says you dont need to wait so I leave and cancel. I know this goes against my cancellation rate but its kept track of separate from my uber x cancellation rate, if they ban me from delivery I dont care. I would never recommend spitting in or messing with someone's food that's criminal.


----------



## Enigma247 (Feb 20, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> I turn on UE when I need to use the bathroom, stretch my legs, or if I'm working a Lyft streak bonus and it's slow. I have probably made 8 deliveries toral. Uber is always running a boost on deliveries around here 1.4x-1.9x because most drivers don't want to do it. I have not been given a tip on UE yet.
> 
> I have got to the restaurant click "order not ready" the app says you dont need to wait so I leave and cancel. I know this goes against my cancellation rate but its kept track of separate from my uber x cancellation rate, if they ban me from delivery I dont care. I would never recommend spitting in or messing with someone's food that's criminal.


Criminal? Not tipping a waiter is criminal. Not tipping a bartender is criminal. Not tipping your pizza driver is criminal. Not tipping people that handle things you put in your body is criminal. Not saying I will spit in their food but I sure ain't buying an insulated bag and I damn sure won't care if the bag stays upright around corners. If you cannot tip for a premium service you won't be receiving that kind of service. So if you are ok with me tossing your food in the back and waiting in my car for you to come out and get it by all means DONT TIP.

Better yet get your bloated butt off the couch and pick up your own food!


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Enigma247 said:


> Not saying I will spit in their food but I sure ain't buying an insulated bag and I damn sure won't care if the bag stays upright around corners. If you cannot tip for a premium service you won't be receiving that kind of service. So if you are ok with me tossing your food in the back and waiting in my car for you to come out and get it by all means DONT TIP.


I have no problem with the above statement, I also have no problem driving around Lyft passengers with an UE order in your trunk until you have time to drop it off. By messing with food I was not clear, I was referring to adding "stuff" to the food.


----------



## Nosoupforyou (Feb 3, 2018)

I find it incredibly ironic that Ubers biggest problems are it's own drivers.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Nosoupforyou said:


> I find it incredibly ironic that Ubers biggest problems are it's own drivers.


Uber doesn't have its own drivers, they are a technology company. And if uber did have it's own drivers I would not find it ironic if they were the companies biggest problem. A lot of companies have problems with their employees. If the companies could operate without any employees they would love to!


----------



## Nosoupforyou (Feb 3, 2018)

Ok.


----------



## Getmeoutofhere (Aug 8, 2018)

The secret is take mcdonalds/fast food chicken places -easy marts, convenience stores,etc fast places it's a good filler for 10 minutes and like ay 4 this morning the ez mart at Rutgers university gave me free coffee, plus they don't mind if you need the bathroom, and people are more patient on both ends...so there are perks. I think the pay is low but definitely worth it for surge price trips.

Never ever ever diners or restaurants in the wee hours.


----------

